# Baby Not Anointing?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We brought home our new boy Hercules 2 weeks ago (he is around 3 months old), and so far he hasn't been anointing anything? He only figured out his wheel a couple of nights ago, so maybe this will come in time? Is this normal? Thanks for your help!

Katie


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

I really wouldn't worry about that. I didn't see my boy anoint until I'd had him for months, and he was an adult. They anoint when given new smells/tastes, or when they find things they really like (or sometimes for reasons we can't understand at all!)- have you been introducing him to a lot of different smells? If not, he probably won't anoint, and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.  Doesn't mean he isn't a normal hedgie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We had Cholla for a few weeks before he annointed for the first time (in front of us, anyway). Whenever I was making something for dinner that he could have, I would put a tiny piece to the side for him & see if he would try it, or annoint with it. Turns out he liked the bottom of my shoe! :roll: Silly Hedgie! It's pretty much hit or miss. But my husband got to see him do it the other day & now he won't stop imitating him!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's completely normal for them to not annoint. Don't worry.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Robinspoiler (Mar 21, 2009)

Crash didn't anoint for the first time until he was a year and 3 months old. I wish I could remember what it was with.


----------



## dlwhite (Mar 23, 2010)

One of my hedgies can't resist jeans and shoes. He annoints every time.


----------

